# Freeloadin' porpoises



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

I got these shots while me and my two brothers were snapper fishing out of Galveston. These critters are gettin' wise. It seems that they know there are undersized snapper by the rig...all they have to do is wait until we reel one in and release it.

After they got a few in their gullet they would chase them down a few feet and then just bring them up to the surface and play with them like a cat with a mouse.

The shots aren't that great. Kind of hard to focus on the water and then wait for one to come up to take a breath and try to snap a shot.

I tried to dangle a Spanish sardine over the side with hopes of one feeding out of my hand but they wouldn't have anything to do with it unless it was free floating and hook free. Smart animals for sure.

Rex


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

Bro. those are some cool pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

The last pic looks like the dorsal fin is torn. Wonder if that was a fellow dolphin or something else. Good pics though!!


----------



## sandy (May 3, 2005)

Love those Dolphins!! They impress me with their smarts.


----------

